# How l many days does it take Valbazen to work?



## Dazzeedoo (Feb 3, 2021)

How l many days does it take Valbazen to work?  If goat still seems in distress after 3 days should I reworm with something else?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 3, 2021)

Dazzeedoo said:


> How l many days does it take Valbazen to work?  If goat still seems in distress after 3 days should I reworm with something else?


Believe this link has the info you need.
https://newrossvet.com/sheep-goats/a-new-approach-to-worming/


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 3, 2021)

misfitmorgan said:


> Believe this link has the info you need.
> https://newrossvet.com/sheep-goats/a-new-approach-to-worming/


Excellent article.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 3, 2021)

Dazzeedoo said:


> How l many days does it take Valbazen to work?  If goat still seems in distress after 3 days should I reworm with something else?


also.....


----------



## Dazzeedoo (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank You


----------



## Dazzeedoo (Feb 5, 2021)

A 2nd dose of Valbazen and some B gel has improved his condition greatly! Once again Thank You so Much! Saving this  article for future reference.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Feb 17, 2021)

Dazzeedoo said:


> A 2nd dose of Valbazen and some B gel has improved his condition greatly! Once again Thank You so Much! Saving this  article for future reference.


Glad we could help!


----------

